# Youtube fullscreen?



## Badger94z28 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have dual monitors on my vista home premium laptop. Not sure the specs are really important as i have seen others ask this same question but none have been answered. The problem is when I am watching a youtube video on one screen in fullscreen mode, it will automatically revert from fullscreen as soon as I click anywere on the other monitor. I am not sure how to fix this, doesnt seem to matter which screen you run the video on the same thing happens. 

I know this was not a problem until youtube made some player upgrade. Someone suggested some kind of external flash player that would allow you to drag youtube videos onto it...I am not sure if this is necessary (I hope not) and I am not even sure what program I would use if I needed to do that. I just know I need to play online poker on one screen and I can't have the youtube minimizing every time I make a decision on the other screen. 

Fullscreen from other sites does not always minimize. Movies on joox work just fine without doing it, google videos work fine without doing it, it seems to be just select video sites like youtube. Someone please chime in and let me know what can be done. Much appreciated!


----------



## Badger94z28 (Nov 2, 2007)

bump...


----------



## BeeLine (Jan 18, 2008)

I have this problem too! Glad to know I'm not the only one who has this problem. :tongue:
Maximized youtube videos in second screen revert to default size when I am active or more specifically, clicking, in the first screen...a bit of a disappointment! I came across this thread through a web search, hoping to find a solution for this...but no cigar.  
Anyone know how to keep a youtube video maximized or locked in full screen on one monitor while being able to interact with the other monitor? Badger94z28, I wait patiently along your side. Someone...please...help...


----------



## CeJay (Jan 19, 2008)

I have this problem too, only my full screen video mode wont even show me the video??? all i get is a corner to corner / with the lefthand side being grey and the right hand side being white, but no video is displayed?

Any1 any ideas as it's seriously buggin me :4-dontkno


----------



## blaimjos (Jun 17, 2008)

This is crazy that there is still no fix for this. I want to watch my videos on my TV while doing web dev and this thing just skrews it all up.

Dual monitors is only gonna get more and more common. Youtube needs to get this fixed.


----------



## arbuckle (Jul 3, 2008)

CeJay said:


> I have this problem too, only my full screen video mode wont even show me the video??? all i get is a corner to corner / with the lefthand side being grey and the right hand side being white, but no video is displayed?
> 
> Any1 any ideas as it's seriously buggin me :4-dontkno


This fixed it on my PC.
Right click on the youtube image and select settings.
Select 'display' tab on bottom of Adobe Flash Player Settings window,
(It's probably the leftmost tab)
uncheck Enable hardware acceleration.


----------



## BeeLine (Jan 18, 2008)

^ Then video is blocky and choppy.


----------



## CeJay (Jan 19, 2008)

That all depends on the video resolution & also the resolution size of your desktop display, but un-checkin the "Hardware Acceleration" does indeed work!


----------



## yat-dev (May 9, 2009)

I had the extact same need and couldn't get any good solution. so I wrote a program just to do this.
try it: http://yat-dev.blogspot.com/
(also works on XP)


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

If you're going to post in Vista - *post your system specifications!*

NOW - what model PC do you have and what graphics card? Try installing/updating your graphics card drivers.


----------



## edison9114 (Nov 25, 2009)

Try This ---

If you are using Adobe Flash player 10,0,32,18

Use a HEX editor. (If you don't know what this is STOP!!!!!!!!!!)

Find the file Windows\System32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll

Go to address 137346 

If value at that address is 74, change to EB.

Close your browsers, and restart.


----------



## silviuss (May 2, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I've always hated the fact that in order to watch a video on YouTube in fullscreen you couldnt use your 2nd monitor. This drove me nuts, and recently I started looking for a solution, which I figured had to be out there.

Needless to say, it was not easy to find at all! Most of the solutions I found were dumb, and more work than they were worth.

Finally I stumbled upon a very very easy solution, though I dont have the website handy to give a reference.

Step 1)

Go to a video on YouTube, in this example I am going to use http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU

Step 2)

Modify the link slightly (this works with ANY video on YouTube)
http://www.youtube.com/v/eBGIQ7ZuuiU

Step 3)

Enjoy your video!


You can also press F11 if you want to toggle between fullscreen mode (in your browser, not the video itself) which will increase the size of the image slightly.


Hope someone else finds this as useful as I did!

Regards,


----------

